# Arsenal Buck



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

I got this guy at 8:05 this morning. He would have been an solid 8, but one tine was broken off. He had fresh bark on his rack and it was all scratched up from fighting.


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Congrats on a nice buck!


----------



## sc83 (Apr 16, 2008)

Congrats on the buck. I'm hoping to get drawn for there or NASA again here soon.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Congrats...that's a nice buck!


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Nice buck. Did they age him? Face sure look's gray.


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Congrats!! Great looking buck!


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Super nice looking buck broken tine and all...Hang him on my wall anytime...Congrats guy........JIM......:!......


----------



## Bulldog1149 (Feb 26, 2006)

Nice old bruiser toxic.


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

Nice buck. We got shut out there saturday. I saw 2 does , To far away. Nice day, Our escort said the shooting was way below normal. Do you know how many were taken ?


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Sorry for the late replies. We just got home from WV, The ODNR biologist did age him and he was an unbelievable 2.5 years old I would have never guessed that. He would have been a bruiser in a few years. I did not hear what the final total was for the day. I know with the hot weather it has to be low. There was very little shooting on Sat.


----------



## Got One (May 26, 2006)

Nice buck. I would have guessed at least 3.5 years old.


----------



## donlon88 (Oct 16, 2009)

toixic what section did you get him from? i seen a couple real nice 8 points when i was there 2 weekends ago for the hunt. i hunted 21a


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

donlon88 said:


> toixic what section did you get him from? i seen a couple real nice 8 points when i was there 2 weekends ago for the hunt. i hunted 21a


I was in 37A.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Nice job Toxic. That's a heck of 2.5 yr. old deer.


----------



## buckeyes1998 (Nov 25, 2008)

So does this mean u are going to let me go back to plumbrook and another chance at that buck. lol Good job


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

buckeyes1998 said:


> So does this mean u are going to let me go back to plumbrook and another chance at that buck. lol Good job



You funny! I'm going to buy you some heat seeking slugs for next year lol. I can't wait to smoke two does in two weeks.


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Toxic your so lucky man that you get to hunt in their! Congrats and awesome buck you got there!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

nice deer jess, i just saw your thread, wow ive gotta start looking more.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

ezbite said:


> nice deer jess, i just saw your thread, wow ive gotta start looking more.


I haven't seen you on here for a while Tom. Did you go out yet?


----------

